# Bump keys



## billbaloney (Aug 4, 2006)

Has anyone seen this technique yet?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Uv45y6vkcQ

It involves a simple method that renders 90% of all key-based locks useless.

Fascinating from a security point of view, because the method and the principle on which its based are purely mechanical, and could have been discovered years ago.


----------



## andym (Aug 4, 2006)

Very interesting.


----------



## fryke (Aug 4, 2006)

Ouch... Guess we'll soon see

a) "classic" key making companies out of business and
b) a loooooooooooot of new electronic locking systems and
c) individually crafted systems that are simply unique, so that you can't get a non-set key in just any store.

But in the meantime, this probably simply means that we're going to share our houses with everyone.


----------



## ulrik (Aug 4, 2006)

Bump Keys are there since years. I am in the german lock pickers group, which is closely tied (by some) to the Chaos Computer Club.

Bump Keys are only the tip of the ice berg, believe me. Certified rfid locks - one costs > 250 dollars - which are certified and are used in - f.e. - the white house can be unlocked with a 25 dollar rare earth magneta (and have since then been removed at least by the german military, and I guess on other important buildings too, since the manufacturer couldn't fix the problem). 

there are locks which are secure, even today. just google around for lock picking, read some stuff, try it yourself (on YOUR LOCKS!!!) and you will soon get a good feeling for locks, what's save, what's hard to pick etc.


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 4, 2006)

Dead locks are more secure.


----------



## Esquilinho (Aug 4, 2006)

Obviously you don't live in Portugal&#8230; 

Almost no one uses these type of keys in their home door anymore. 
Just for the building door.


----------



## billbaloney (Aug 4, 2006)

No, I live in Brooklyn, where all locks are of the "highly pickable" variety.

Alright, lock geeks: what's the secure option?


----------



## Mobius Rex (Aug 4, 2006)

billbaloney said:


> .....what's the secure option?



There's nothing like keeping a Rottweiler::evil::  with a bad attitude on your premises.


----------



## davebz (Aug 5, 2006)

That does it, as soon as I own my own place, I'm installing biometric door locks on the front and rear doors!


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 5, 2006)

billbaloney said:


> No, I live in Brooklyn, where all locks are of the "highly pickable" variety.
> 
> Alright, lock geeks: what's the secure option?


Why not create the following hazard sign on your front door? You wouldn't be lying, but who would fancy breaking in?


----------



## billbaloney (Aug 5, 2006)

That's fantastic, and I'm sure my landlord will love it.


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 5, 2006)

billbaloney said:


> That's fantastic, and I'm sure my landlord will love it.


Slip him a 50 dollar bill.


----------



## billbaloney (Aug 5, 2006)

Let me just get out my pile of fifties...now, where did I put that?


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 5, 2006)

Speaking of picking locks..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SkKJ4yOKo8

Apparently, Kensington locks can be picked with a pen, and a roll of toilet paper.
Luckily, I don't lock my computer, so I don't have to worry.


----------

